# Cheap upgrade (turn signal bulb replacement)



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Cheap upgrade*

i think it looks better
anyone agree
for £14 its easy reversed 
Before








After











_Modified by mark_d_drake at 10:01 AM 5-12-2007_


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (pacemaker1000)*

Can't see the photos without joining......


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (kpiskin)*

What's also interesting is that the lights appear to be a totally different design to the US Spec ones.. 








In the UK it appears that the turn signals are below the main beam. In the US the turn signals are inboard of the main beam. 

Can someone with a standard US Spec EOS confirm that is not just a function of the fact that my car is equipped with the Bi-Xenon / AFS system.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (mark_d_drake)*

Wow Mark...I can't believe you were not aware of this already. Your upgrade Xenon headlights are not only more functional than the regular headlights, but they look much better too.
Here's what *all* US spec 2.0T cars have. They are the standard fixed halogen projectors with turn signals underneath the main beam.








And here's the far better looking, far better performing steerable Bi-xenon headlights with built in cornering lights that are only available as an upgrade to the 3.2 in the US market, but its the same 2 choices worldwide. Its worth noting that they are not restricted to the 3.2 in ROW spec cars. Turn signals are inboard of the main beam.








This sideways shot shows the location of the reflector and bulb for the *static cornering light* which is an all too often overlooked feature of the high end xenon setup. Perhaps Mark, you could provide a picture from your car that is a little closer and better illuminated of this feature.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:22 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I"d never noticed the different placement of the turn signal


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_I"d never noticed the different placement of the turn signal









Well Mark, when you chose a 3.2, and you chose xenons, you chose well.
Xenons make the car look so much better.
















Vs.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:32 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Wolf
Posted this one for you when I first took delivery..








but I'd honestly never noticed the different location of the turn signal..
-Mark


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 1:08 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

lm really enjoying the xenons on my EOS,its a shame you guys in the US cant have them as an optional extra on all modells


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (andythai)*

Honestly sometimes I think xenons are over-rated, and it all depends on the application. The projectors in the Eos are superior to the xenons in my last car, so I don't really feel like I'm missing out.
I actually wonder what is required to upgrade to the AFS bi-xenons.


_Modified by kpiskin at 7:34 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks to whoever inserted the pics over the link
how did you do that?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (pacemaker1000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pacemaker1000* »_thanks to whoever inserted the pics over the link how did you do that?

I actually downloaded your pictures and re-hosted them and then edited your original post to include the new location (One of the advantages of being a moderator







Let me know if that's a problem). 
In general for the VWVORTEX forum the best bet is to host them using FLICKR (http://www.flickr.com/ or similar. These sites allow you upload photos and then give you a URL you can include in your posts. If you go back and edit your post you can see how to use the IMG tag to add the URL. 
BTW in general the admins don't like references to other forums here, particularly if you need to be a member of the forum to see the content that is is being referred to. It's an advertising revenue numbers thing, he with the most active members posts is most likely to attract the advertisers that allow the forum to remain free to it's users...

BTW the blue bulbs look nice...


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 5:21 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (pacemaker1000)*

wow!
When you say "cheap upgrade", do you mean that you changed the headlight housing, but not the main headlight? In other words, were you able to get the new housing and the cornering bulb without switching to bi-xenon headlight$ ?
How much did they cost, and how much effort was involved? (it looks really good!)
If you are actually able to get the cornering bulbs operating too I would say it is a GREAT upgrade.
William


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_wow!
When you say "cheap upgrade", do you mean that you changed the headlight housing, but not the main headlight? In other words, were you able to get the new housing and the cornering bulb without switching to bi-xenon headlight$ ?


I think the housing is the same because the turn signal is still under the headlamp, a design I don't like. To me the front end of a car resembles a face, of sorts. Having the turn signals under the headlamp makes the car look like it has bags under its eyes. ...or is it just me








I think the HID assemblies are far better looking and if they weren't $4k I would have upgraded to these not because of the HID lamps but because of the appearance.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (kghia)*

William
Don't get too excited.. I think the upgrade is replacing the standard Orange turn signal blubs with a Blue tinted one. I'm not sure how these work, but its basically looks blue when the signal is not operating. Interestingly enought that how the stock signal bulb in the Bi-Xenon equiped car appears...
-Mark


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_William
Don't get too excited.. I think the upgrade is replacing the standard Orange turn signal blubs with a Blue tinted one. I'm not sure how these work, but its basically looks blue when the signal is not operating. Interestingly enought that how the stock signal bulb in the Bi-Xenon equiped car appears...
-Mark

I've wondered why the front turn signal bulbs look blue in the Xenon equipped cars. Mark, since you're one of the few with xenons, can you check in your owners manual and see what the replacement bulb is for the turn signal?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (pacemaker1000)*

Alan:
The car does look a bit nicer without the bulb looking orange when it is not illuminated. However - does the replacement bulb that you put in still generate an orange coloured light when it is illuminated? I think that is a safety requirement in both the EC and North America - front turn signals must be amber (orange) in colour, otherwise, they are not noticed when the main beams are on.
Michael


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (PanEuropean)*

Michael the bulbs only appear blue when not illiuminated. When they are they are orange.
Standard fit on European cars with white or clear lens indicator covers instead of the orange ones. Used to be an option on BMW before they went for the white standard they now use.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (PanEuropean)*

Michael
If you look at an EOS with the Bi-Xenon the Stock bulbs are blue looking when turned off.
-Mark


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (sydeos)*

maybe I missed the link but what type of bulbs are they and where can they be purchased in the US? Have we confirmed that they are compatible with the US spec cars?


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

cant help you with us law
but type i put in were fully uk legal and actually better than original when flashing oronge


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (aflaedge)*

A bulb type/number would be nice.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (solarflare)*

from looking at Sylvania's website, I think they would be
"3457AST Silverstar Signal Lighting: Complete the Look: Crisp, Clean, Style"
This is for the 2006 Passat, since they don't list 2007 VWs yet








or here on Amaze-On. I don't think I would opt for the _used buls_















It is definitely the right type of bulb[/URL], but you would want to *double check* that it is the correct size.
Now I just wish I could get the different headlight/signal configuration too without $$$ bi-xenons.
When Mark replied with another pic of a black Eos, I thought we were still on the original one on top, but it wasn't.
William
(the funny thing is, I bought a VW spare bulb & fuse set, and now I am _buying duplicate bulbs_







)


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (kghia)*

Hey that's my Thunder Blue EOS.... You only own _ONE_ black car in your life and mine was my 86 GTI MKII 4 Door (RIP)...


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
Now I just wish I could get the different headlight/signal configuration too without $$$ bi-xenons.
When Mark replied with another pic of a black Eos, I thought we were still on the original one on top, but it wasn't.


Me too! I would love the cornering lamp and signal lamp under the high beam lamp.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_A bulb type/number would be nice.

3457 is the correct bulb for the turn signals.
I got the chrome covered bulbs so that it doesnt show color at all when not lit and illuminates amber when lit.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (karloseos)*

How hard is it replace these bulbs? DIY instructions... or should I just look under my hood!....








Greg


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (gdevitry)*

Should be very easy. I believe that the user manual tells you which bulbs/where to replace on the specific bulbs.



_Modified by darien at 11:34 AM 5-15-2007_


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (darien)*

You are correct. Three steps... now I just need a replacement bulb.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (gdevitry)*

Greg,
I just ordered some from here. No affiliation, just thought they have good prices.
http://autolumination.com
I ordered the "chrome dome" amber for the turn signal and the super white silver chrome for the parking lamp (194) and also the xenon festoon for the license plate. (I'll see how white these really are and will post pics if there's a big difference.)


_Modified by solarflare at 2:56 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (solarflare)*

I'm good! Drove 1mi to a local parts store.


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

Why is it that on the US spec, the bulbs that turn on to illuminate a turn do not work when the Foglights are on?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Siriusly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Siriusly* »_Why is it that on the US spec, the bulbs that turn on to illuminate a turn do not work when the Foglights are on? 

This could be a law that only allows headlamps and one set of driving/fog lamps for a total of 4 high powered lamps in the front of the car. Any more then 4 is for off road use only. I had a friend that located a set of fog lights (those orange ones) behind the grill of his car and then driving lights (clear ones) under his front bumper. He was driving home one night with all of them on and a cop pulled him over for having too many lights on. But this was 20 years ago.


_Modified by solarflare at 4:08 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Siriusly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Siriusly* »_Why is it that on the US spec, the bulbs that turn on to illuminate a turn do not work when the Foglights are on? 

I kinda think that Erik is on the right track with his answer, above.
Motor vehicle standards respecting lighting vary quite a bit from country to country. For example, in Europe, it is not permitted to have front turn signal lamps illuminated except for when the turn signals are actually operating. In North America, it is common for front turn signals to be continuously illuminated, except when the turn signal is in use, during which time they alternate between fully on and fully off.
In North America, it is forbidden to produce a vehicle with a light switch that enables illumination of the marker lights ("parking lights") only, without the headlights being illuminated at the same time. In Europe, it is obligatory that cars have at least a three position switch - off, marker lights, and headlights - just like all cars had about 20 years ago.
In North America, the foglights cannot be illuminated by themselves - the programming of the car and light switch fitment is such that the so called 'fog lights' can only be turned on if the main beam headlights are also illuminated. In Europe, it is against the law to have foglights turned on at the same time as main beam headlights - you either use foglights only (in combination with marker lights), or, you use main beam headlights only. In some countries - Switzerland being a good example - if you are driving with your foglights on and there is no fog present, you will be given a ticket and a hefty fine.
What you have here is a rather complex set of differences that are based both on legislation and on behaviour of drivers in different countries.
Michael


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
I ordered the "chrome dome" amber for the turn signal and the super white silver chrome for the parking lamp (194) and also the xenon festoon for the license plate. (I'll see how white these really are and will post pics if there's a big difference.)
_Modified by solarflare at 2:56 PM 5-15-2007_

Well, I received my bulbs today but I don't like any of them








The "chrome dome" turn signal lamps are not as bright as the originals, although they did prevent the orange tint to the lens when off. The xenon festoons for the license plate are actually 10 watts each, the originals are 5 watts each and the white silver chrome 194s front parking lamps were not bright at all. It seems the bulbs with the silver/chrome covering get extremely hot too. I didn't want to risk the added heat so I guess my lamps will stay stock







Perhaps someone will offer oem HID upgrade assemblies for much less then $4k in the future. That's what I really want


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (solarflare)*

hey, I got the Sylvania 3457A ST, "3457A ST Silverstar Signal Lighting: Complete the Look: Crisp, Clean, Style"
from AutoZone-- they were $11.99 for the pair, plus tax. (or check your own FLAPS)
They don't look orange when off, they are at least as bright if not brighter than the others, and they are a little *more * orange when lit than the plain orange Sylvania bulbs 
(which btw, is what was in there-- Sylvania is an OEM for VW Eos bulbs)
The Sylvania ones don't have a solid-looking silver top like those you posted, but instead have a shimmery coating all over the bulb.
William


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Cheap upgrade (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
They don't look orange when off, they are at least as bright if not brighter than the others, and they are a little *more * orange when lit than the plain orange Sylvania bulbs 
William

Hey William,
I went out and got these from Auto Zone. I really like them. I think they are a touch brighter. They look really good with Island Gray too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I liked them so much I got the silver star headlights as well. 
A side note, while replacing these I noticed that I had a front side marker lamp out, already! Apparently the lamp out monitor does not monitor the two front side markers and probably not the front parking lamps either. It would be very cool if someone would offer clear side marker lenses and then use the silver stars in those. Not sure if they are available in a 194 though.


----------

